# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  رسالة الي صحاف اللوردات  سيادة الفريق طارق عثمان

## مرتضي دياب

*انت زول سكرتير نادي المريخ العظيم

كيف تنبز وتسئ لمن ينتقدك ؟؟؟؟

كيف تطلق لفظ الصعلوك علي من قال لك الحقيقه في وجهك ؟؟؟؟

انت قايل روحك اكبر من النقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

من اطلقت عليه لفظ الصعلوك واساءته انتقد من افضل منك في المريخ 

لم يطبل لاداري قبل اليوم ولن يطبل باذن الله 

زعلان يعني اشان شبهك بالكوكي ؟؟؟؟

انت الصحاف وليس الكوكي 

السمؤال عبد الباقي سر واكتب كما عهدناك
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*نتمنى ان تزول كافة الخلافات ونلتفت لمصحلة الكيان
                        	*

----------


## عمرموسى

*لوردات قال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ربنا يبعد العوارض يــ جماعه ويزيح البلاوي 
*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*ركب الجميع الموجة وصاروا يتبادلون الاتهامات والنقد الغبر مفيد وسياسة تصفية الحسابات ...حتى الاعضاء هنا في المنبر متشعبون .والخاسر في الحالتين المريخ حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل... 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*زول مابيقبل النقد البناء يستقيل طوالي دا عمل عام
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انت تمثل الزعيم 
انتقد من انتقدك ولاكن لاتسئ له
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*الفريق طارق اضافة حقيقية للمريخ ولاول مرة نحس ان هنالك امينا عاما بالمريخ ويكفي انه حتي الان يمارس عمله بدقة متناهية وبالكتلوج .. دعونا نعيش في سلام ليس هنالك داع لانتقادات ليس في محلها ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مااختلفنا يامنزر لكن لو انت بتقبل انو امينك العام يسئ لكل من انتقده تبقي دي حاجه تانيه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هذة الاساء ستخصم كثير من رصيد الامين العام
لانقبل الاساءات ابداً
هل فقد الفريق طارق المنطق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله شكلو فقد المنطق يامعتصم

بالجمبه

مشتاقين ياحبيب اخبارك وامورك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة مجتمع المريخ اصبح اسوا مجتمع رياضي الان
انقسم اهله شمالا ويمينا وتركوا المريخ الكيان

لو لم يلحق اهل المريخ مريخهم فسيضيع ويندمون على ذلك اشد الندم


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سبحان الله 
هسي لو دة واحد قال ليهم جبتو الحضري ليه كان فتحوا فيه بلاغ
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يا كسلاوى الجميع غارقون فى التصعيد والمنتديات زايدة الطين بلة وكله من الحقد والانانية وحب الذات والظهور بمظهر المنظريين ونرجو من الله الشفاء للجميع ووالله اصبحنا نخاف من الدخول للمنبر خشية ان نقرأ هذا الكم من المشاكل التى لا داعى لها اصلا فاذا كنا نحب هذا الكيان فعلا فلا بد من التفانى من اجله ونقول مرة ثالثة يجب التعالى على الصغائر والصغار
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اولا" يا سعادة الفريق تنسى حكاية انك فريق دى ضرورى
لانك فى عمل عام
لا بينفع فيهو الزعل ولا الانفعال
ثانيا" انت ناطق رسمى باسم مجلس اكبر نادى فى السودان
يعنى ضرورى ما حتلقى الناس كلها واقفة فى صفك

بعدين
نصيحة اخوية بالطريقة دى ما بتعمر كتير
ونحنا مستبشرين بيك انت واللوردات 
واعمل حسابك من التصريحات الكثيرة
لانها تحمل الاخطاء غير المحسوسة لك
وسهلة التأويل عند عرابى الفتن!!
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*الاخ مرتضي
  الرجاء شاكرا قبل انزال اي بوست في المنتدي التفكير عميقا هل البوست يخدم الكيان ام ضد مصلحه الكيان . بصراحه اصبحت بوستاتك ليس بها جديد اصبحت تدعو للفرقه وتؤجج نار الفتنه وهي لا تخدم الكيان بي اي شي والله اصبحت اشك في مريخيتك مع علمي بي حبك الشديد للكيان

   اخي راجع روحك وارجع لبوستاتك الجميله البتوحد الناس وتقبل اعتزاري ان استخدمتا عباره غير لائيقه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم مرتضي اتفق مع الاخ الكريم علاء الدين في ملاحظته بأن بوستاتك دائما عناوينها لاتحمل ايجابا بل اعظمها ان لم نقل كلها قدحا في ادارة المريخ واللجنه التسييرية علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر اتهامك لعبدالباسط بانه ازرق  وبالامس القريب بلاغ ضد الحضري في حين حتي اللحظة لم يتم فتح بلاغ وها انت اليوم تهاجم الناطق الرسمي مدافعا عن موضوع بالصحف  * الاخ الكريم ارجو ان يتسع صدرك هي ملاحظة اوردناه  وانت في منصب اداري عليكم بالايجابيات وترك مانراه يعيق المسيرة وما كل ما يسمع او يقرأ ينزل به بوست ولقد كان الاخ تجاني محقا  في ان تقف بنظرة فاحصة قبل ان ترسل الموضوع ** عفوا الاخ الكريم لانريد الا الخير للزعيم  ولك مطلق الحرية .ولك منا كل الاحترام.

تخريمة: سوف نكون بالقضارف بأذن الله يوم الثلاثاء القادم في مهمة عمل  مطلوب منكما انت والخال جكنون  تجهيز الفطور.
*

----------


## Deimos

*ده الكلمة الشاذة في اللوردات .. لابيشبهم ولامفروض يكون معاهم .. معليش يا مورتا وآسفين يا السمؤال الما بيعرفك بيجهلك .. زول زي ده وجوده ضروري عشان يكف العين ...
                        	*

----------


## منتصر

*نحنو اخوه نعشق النجمأ ونهوه 
لاتوزو النجمه بالسوريخ والطائرات والقنابل المسيله للدموع
اوقفو الحرب لنسعد ايوه لسعد لسعد جميعاً

*

----------


## الدلميت

*سعادة الفريق ساعدنا بالسكات والموية الباردة
لو سمحت !
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر ياعلاء الدين واستاذ ابراهيم تاني ماحاكتب اي حاجه الا توروني ليها صاح ولا غلط
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه 

الشديد القوي سكتني والله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا و من سيئات اعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هون عليك يامورتا

 اﻻيام دي البحر موجه عالي شديد في المريخ وعايزين نهدي اﻻعاصير والرياح ونخليها تمشي في اتجاه المريخ وليس عكسه

لنساعد اهل القرار في ايجاد جو هادي وساكن يجعلهم يبنوا قاعدة قوية للمريخ تتيح للقادم لسدة حكم المريخ اﻻبداع والتالق بسهولة ويسر
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هون عليك يامورتا

 اﻻيام دي البحر موجه عالي شديد في المريخ وعايزين نهدي اﻻعاصير والرياح ونخليها تمشي في اتجاه المريخ وليس عكسه

لنساعد اهل القرار في ايجاد جو هادي وساكن يجعلهم يبنوا قاعدة قوية للمريخ تتيح للقادم لسدة حكم المريخ اﻻبداع والتالق بسهولة ويسر



2222222222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*أتركوه يعمل .. خير من تولى الأمين العام لنادى الزعيم .. مرتب الأفكار .. يعرف ما يفعل .. لا تنفروا ابناء المريخ من ناديهم .. أبسط شىء نهيىء له الجو الصحى كى يعملون .. المسئوليه كبيره وتحتاج لصفاء الذهن .. فى بعض الأخوان منذ ان إستلم الفريق طارق الأمانه صاروا لا هم لهم سوى الترصد به وتسميته ببعض الأسماء .. اتقوا الله فى مريخنا العظيم .. والله العظيم لو سرنا على هذا المنوال حتما سوف نخسر الكثير وسياتى اليوم الذى يمتنع الجميع من العمل فى إدارة النادى .. أخوتى واحبتى اهل الصفوه .. وحدوا الصفوف .. وانبذوا الإختلاف .. مصيبتنا فى السودان كلنا إداريين وكلنا مدربين وكلنا عارفين اى شىء .. سعادة الفريق كادر لا يعوض فساعدوه واعينوه 
*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

* من  أفضل الذين تولوا منصب الأمين العام أو سكرتير المريخ منذ وقت طويل . مرتب  الأفكار .. يتشرف المنصب به .. ولأنه يحمل فكراً إحترافياً عالياً وشخصية  طاغية وحضور عفوي وممنهج  .. يسمونه الصحاف وهو الناطق الرسمي ويا للعجب  لأنه يصرح بما يفعله المجلس .. مثل الفريق طارق قل أن يجود به الزمان ..  لذلك الذين يحلمون بالمنصب يحركون الدمى في الصحافة الرياضية حتى ينعتوه  بما ليس فيه لشئ في نفس يعقوب .. فعندما تتقاطع المصالح يكثر نشر الغسيل  والشتل .. الفريق طارق آنت في الطريق الإحترافي الصحيح ومن خلفك لجنة  التسيير التي تؤسس في عمل متكامل ويوصف بأنه على درجة عالية من التميز  والإحترافية .. نحن الآن أمام مؤسسة المريخ بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى بمجلس إدارة وإدارات تنفيذية وقطاعات  متنوعة .. الكل يعمل وفي تناغم وإختصاصات .. الآن المريخ يحمل جينات   الأندية المحترفة 
لذلك يا أعضاء لجنة التسيير  أنتم الأحق بقيادة المريخ وعبركم سيصل الى منصات التتويج

*

----------


## الصادق

*طيب السموءل قال شنو ؟ الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الأطراف . الفريق طارق رجل منضبط وعلى خلق ودين ويعرف متى يقول وماذا يقول . كلمة صعلوك لا ترد على لسانه إلا لمن أستحقها .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الاخ الصادق ارجو ان تنقي كلماتك جيداً 

السمؤال لايستحق كلمة صعلوك لاننا نعرفه جيداً ونعرف اخلاقه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ايها السادة الاعزاء 
اننى لا اعرف الصحفى السمؤال ولا الادارى طارق 
اعرف شئ اسمو المريخ 
فليكتب فلان وليكتب علان شئ ما بمسى الكيان بضرر 
فليكن 
شئ بجيب ازية للفريق يضرب بيد من حديد 
اذا حدثت بعض الاساءات بين اى اثنين من مشجعى المريخ 
فليواصلوا اساءتهم بعيدا عنا 
ولكن لابد من النظر بعين الاعتبار للاتى :
1-المواقع الرسمية ومالها من احترام .
2-تقدير نسبة الضرر للكيان من جراء الكتابات فى الصحف والمنابر .
3-النظر فى الردود على الاراء ايا كانت هل هى فى مصلحة الفريق ام العكس .
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

طيب السموءل قال شنو ؟ الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الأطراف . الفريق طارق رجل منضبط وعلى خلق ودين ويعرف متى يقول وماذا يقول . كلمة صعلوك لا ترد على لسانه إلا لمن أستحقها .



الحبيب الصادق. 
تحياتي. 
بدلاً من الهجوم علي سمول والأخ مرتضي يجب علينا ان ننصح السيد الامين العام بعدم الثرثرة وكثرة الكلام. فخيره ما قل ودل. 
ثم ان كلمة صعلوك لا تليق بمن يتولي موقعاً رفيعاً في الزعيم. 
يا سعادة الفريق :
قلل طلاتك تقل هفواتك.
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

ايها السادة الاعزاء 
اننى لا اعرف الصحفى السمؤال ولا الادارى طارق 
اعرف شئ اسمو المريخ 
فليكتب فلان وليكتب علان شئ ما بمسى الكيان بضرر 
فليكن 
شئ بجيب ازية للفريق يضرب بيد من حديد 
اذا حدثت بعض الاساءات بين اى اثنين من مشجعى المريخ 
فليواصلوا اساءتهم بعيدا عنا 
ولكن لابد من النظر بعين الاعتبار للاتى :
1-المواقع الرسمية ومالها من احترام .
2-تقدير نسبة الضرر للكيان من جراء الكتابات فى الصحف والمنابر .
3-النظر فى الردود على الاراء ايا كانت هل هى فى مصلحة الفريق ام العكس .









كلام في الصميم
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

طيب السموءل قال شنو ؟ الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الأطراف . الفريق طارق رجل منضبط وعلى خلق ودين ويعرف متى يقول وماذا يقول . كلمة صعلوك لا ترد على لسانه إلا لمن أستحقها .






دي أسخف حاجة ممكن الزول يكتبها لزميل و عضو منبر يا الصادق ....
أضبط كلماتك و (تعلم ) أن تعرف أين تضع موطأ قدمك ....
إذا كنت تعرف الفريق طارق و أنه على خلق و دين وووو الخ و لا ترد على لساته إلا لمن أستحقها فتعال أنت يا الواثق من الكلام دا و أثبتو عشان ما تبقى عندي زول بترمى الكلام القبيح و السخيف على عواهنه  !!! 
أثبت صحة الكلام و ما ترمي كلام سااااااااااااااي ....
...

و لعلمك أنت يا  الصادق  انو سمؤال دا  على خُلق و دين و يشهد له الكثيرون هنا و لن تجد هنا من يقول عنه كلام سخيف أو يصفه بلفظ قبيح و سمؤال لا تصدر منه إساءة لزول و لا يعرف اللف و لا الدوران ولا يعرف المداهنة و لا المجاملة  ... 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يكفي اعتزار سيادة الفريق الي السمؤال 

رسالة للذين اتهمونا في هذا البوست 

وشكراً
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*MUCH CRY, LITTLE WOOL.
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

طيب السموءل قال شنو ؟ الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الأطراف . الفريق طارق رجل منضبط وعلى خلق ودين ويعرف متى يقول وماذا يقول . كلمة صعلوك لا ترد على لسانه إلا لمن أستحقها .




علي اي اساس انت تتهم الاخ سمؤال 
هل انت تعرفه
هل تعاملت معه واثبت لك ما ذكرت سابقا
انت ملاحظ انو اسمك ال.......؟؟؟
وانت وقت ما عارف السمؤال قال شنو 
مستعجل مالك 
كان تسأل سؤالك وبعد تعرف الاجابة ارجع قول كلامك دا
نرجوا ونطلب منك الاعتذار فورا للاخ سمؤال عبد الباقي
طارق الطاهر اعتذر .... في انتظار اعتذارك انت
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منتصر
					

نحنو اخوه نعشق النجمأ ونهوه 
لاتوزو النجمه بالسوريخ والطائرات والقنابل المسيله للدموع
اوقفو الحرب لنسعد ايوه لسعد لسعد جميعاً





الاخ العزيز : منتصر 
نرحب بمشاركاتك معنا 
الرجاء مراجعة ماتكتب من اخطاء املائية 
دمت بخير
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*الاساءة مرفوضة (بتاتا ) .وبعدين اذا كان الجميع يسعى لمصلحة الزعيم الزعل فى شنو ؟ يا أقبل النصح او اصمت . وقد يكون فى الصمت كلاما . فالكلمة مثل الرصاصة لا ترجع الى ماسورة البندقية . ( حلوة ماسورة دى !!!)
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق                      
طيب السموءل قال شنو ؟ الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الأطراف . الفريق طارق رجل منضبط وعلى خلق ودين ويعرف متى يقول وماذا يقول . كلمة صعلوك لا ترد على لسانه إلا لمن أستحقها .






كلامك غريب يا الصادق
انت ماعارف السمؤال قال شنو تجي تقول كلامك دة ؟
تاني قلت الحقيقة تكتمل بإيراد موقف كل الاطراف ، وانت ان شاء الله وردو ليك مواقفهم كلهم وحكمت علي السمؤال ؟
وعرفت كيف ان الفريق رجل علي خلق ودين والسمؤال يستحق هذه الكلمة ؟
بصــــــــــــــــراحة كدة انت متناقض جداً
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ان الله اذا احب قوما ابتلاهم


اللهم ارفع عن مريخنا البلاء
 والفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن
آميييييييييييييييييييييييييين

*

----------

